# Car shakes (jerks) when stopping.



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

I've had this thing happen before like about a month ago, but i didnt' think anything of it, i thought it was ice or snow on the ground but now it started to happen again. When im stopping and im almost completly stopped, the car will start to shake.. its more like jerking, like the tires would be slipping oh hitting some holes on the road. Anyway, i noticed that when it happens the RPMs drop from about 900 down to like 500.. and i can hear the car choking but then it comes back to normal if I add gas, or just let go of the break.
Does anyone know whats wrong? Cause I have no clue whats wrong.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Would you say this is a brake issue or an engine issue?

If it's only when you come to a slow stop like at a red light and you notice that the braking itself is very uneven, you prolly have warped rotors and maybe need new pads.

If it's the engine, I imagine you mean to say that the engine comes close to stalling when you come to a complete stop. There are several things that cause this. I would suggest you get a tune-up and I'm sure the problem should go away. It could be your fuel filter needs to be replaced, maybe the battery grounds need to be cleaned, maybe it's the plugs, wires or injectors. A tune-up will take care of these things.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

^^^

Yup. I'm thinking along the same lines. 

In addition to what he said about the engine side of things, check your vacuum lines. I had a similar issue, and it turned out that one of the lines going to my intake pipe was seriously bent/pinched. Straightening it out and repairing that pinch solved my problem.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Harris said:


> I had a similar issue, and it turned out that one of the lines going to my intake pipe was seriously bent/pinched. Straightening it out and repairing that pinch solved my problem.


That would be the idle air hose. That's the hose that lets the air in when the throttle is slammed shut.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Well the breaks are good cause I changed them not long ago, spark plugs are almost new , Bosh Platinums, my dad is a mechanic so he does tune-up with me, but when i told him about this he said he has no idea unless he drives the car, and he hates my car, he says its too small for him. 
I'll take a look at the vacume hose to see if its bent or pintched. 
Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> That would be the idle air hose. That's the hose that lets the air in when the throttle is slammed shut.



I know that foo! 

Just messing with you.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> Well the breaks are good cause I changed them not long ago, spark plugs are almost new , Bosh Platinums, my dad is a mechanic so he does tune-up with me, but when i told him about this he said he has no idea unless he drives the car, and he hates my car, he says its too small for him.
> I'll take a look at the vacume hose to see if its bent or pintched.
> Thanks for your help guys


If you haven't done it in a good while, grab a big can or carb cleaner (or 2 small ones). Clean out the throttle body, IACV (part of the throttle body) clean out the hoses leading to the TB, and clean out the intake manifold (as far as you can reach inside). Get rid of all that gunk and oil built up in the intake tubing. You will need a TB gasket when you replace the TB, it's Nissan part #16175-0M602. Also, get NGK plugs and wires. Nissan uses NGK brand, stock and NGK seems to do alot better than bosch in our engines.

I would check your battery and engine grounds. Make sure all the contacts are clean and corrosion-free. Sprat the points with anti-corrosive gel. Make sure the fuel filter is good. Check the front O2 sensor (that is known to cause bad mileage and erratic idle) and make sure the MAF is reading the correct voltage.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

i had the same problem....cleaned out my throttle body with carb cleaner and everything was fine


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> If you haven't done it in a good while, grab a big can or carb cleaner (or 2 small ones). Clean out the throttle body, IACV (part of the throttle body) clean out the hoses leading to the TB, and clean out the intake manifold (as far as you can reach inside). Get rid of all that gunk and oil built up in the intake tubing. You will need a TB gasket when you replace the TB, it's Nissan part #16175-0M602. Also, get NGK plugs and wires. Nissan uses NGK brand, stock and NGK seems to do alot better than bosch in our engines.
> 
> I would check your battery and engine grounds. Make sure all the contacts are clean and corrosion-free. Sprat the points with anti-corrosive gel. Make sure the fuel filter is good. Check the front O2 sensor (that is known to cause bad mileage and erratic idle) and make sure the MAF is reading the correct voltage.


Cool thanks


----------

